# Linden Tree Seed - How To?



## CoyoteMoss (Oct 3, 2011)

I ordered some liden tree seeds. After some research I find out the seed has a very hard shell and can take up to two years to germinate. To speed this process, I've read put the warm water for 24 hours and then store them in a cold place for 90 days?? Also, I've read to take the seed and lightly scrape the shell so moisture can get in and then put them in warm water. 

Really would like someone to help me out and advise me on how to get these started, please!


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Liden Tree Seed - How To?*

I presume you mean Linden Tree otherwise known as American Basswood.

How To Start These Seeds:
Scarification: Soak in water, let stand in water for 24 hours
Stratification: Cold stratify for 90 days
Germination: Sow seed 1/2 inch deep , tamp the soil, keep moist, mulch the seed bed, cover seedbed with some shade.
Other: Sporadic germination may occur over a 2-3 year period

If you have a few seeds you should easily get a few to germinate the first year.


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Liden Tree Seed - How To?*

You can buy seedlings that are 2-3 feet high from National Arborday www.arborday.org just search Linden under trees.....................


----------



## CoyoteMoss (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Liden Tree Seed - How To?*

Thanks Keth - going to give it a run and see what happens. Appreciate your help,Thank You. As a side note, I only got 6 seeds and when I put them in warm water overnight they are still floating. I also read that this means the seed are not good and have no embryo in them. Will go forward with it but not sure they will ever grow.


----------



## CoyoteMoss (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Liden Tree Seed - How To?*

Thank You Wheeler88 for the information. OK - now I am embarrassed. I can't spell Linden. I searched for trees and found nothing. I ordered a Golden Rain Tree from Arbor Day and also searched for Liden with no results. However, when spelled correctly I did find them. Going to give the seeds a spin, but will also order some trees. Starting with a tree will be much better for me, especially since they grow so slow anyway. Thank You for helping me. I'll get that speelen thang wurked on.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Liden Tree Seed - How To?*

Lindens grow very fast. I picked up 300 or so seedlings from under a friends tree. This summer. Her tree is about 25 feet tall and is only 7 -8 years old. My starts are about 7 inches already.


----------



## David ryle (Dec 2, 2020)

CoyoteMoss said:


> I ordered some liden tree seeds. After some research I find out the seed has a very hard shell and can take up to two years to germinate. To speed this process, I've read put the warm water for 24 hours and then store them in a cold place for 90 days?? Also, I've read to take the seed and lightly scrape the shell so moisture can get in and then put them in warm water.
> 
> Really would like someone to help me out and advise me on how to get these started, please!


Acid scarification(30% sulphuric for twenty min) produces an effective breakdown to the seed coating and is done commonly on production nurseries.


----------

